# mp3 player keeps freezing



## liaklem (Jun 19, 2007)

i have a samsung yp-z5 mp3 player. it freezes sometimes and i dnt know why. when it does that, all i can do it let it sit there. it doesnt turn off or anything. whatever button i press, nothing happens. then it gets really hot, then the battery fianlly runs out, and i have to charge it again and then i can use it. but it takes so long to die and i have to wait. i need to hear my music! why does it keep freezing? sometimes i wonder what will happen if i press the "reset" button. im scared to press it because i dnt want all my songs and pics erased. please help me!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Connect it to your computer and backup the content. From the symptoms you describe, I'm think the memory (hopefully not for your sake) is corrupt. Does it freeze on any random song, or is it a particular one?


----------



## liaklem (Jun 19, 2007)

it freezes on any random song. no particluar one. and its happening more frequently now. and i have no idea how to back up the contents....:4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:grin:

Just connect it to your computer and copy all the files off it. (The same way you put song ONTO it, except the other way round) but if you have all your songs on your computer then there would be no reason to back it up. 

Because (sorry to all the english teachers, I know a sentence must not begin with because ...) it's getting more frequent, I think it may be the memory that is corrupt. If the player's relatively new, it might still be under warranty so you could just take it back to the retailer to have it repaired or exchanged . 

HOWEVER, the memory might not be corrupt, it might still just be a few files. Trying coping everything off it and then just copy a fews songs back on to it and see if they all work. 

Did the player fall off a table or something in any part of it's life?


----------



## liaklem (Jun 19, 2007)

did it fall off the table?? lol...try at least once a week. but its in a case tho...and the case is foamy and really thick so i dont worry when it falls cuz its protected. of course i dnt drop it on purpose...and i dnt have the songs on my computer anymore cuz it was recently taken to a store where they erased eveything without backing up the files *silly people*..(well its not realli their fault, my mom didnt want to pay for it...*silly mom*)...so i lost all of those. :sigh:. and its not new, ive had for little over a year now. plus i bought it in the States and not here in Canada. ill try that thing tho..copying the songs to the comp.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, all that falling seems to have taken it's toll, even if the player was protected. Hopefully you'll be able to get your date off it. Then have a look on the samsung website to see if there is a local dealer there. You might be able to get it repaired there, but there may be a charge.


----------



## liaklem (Jun 19, 2007)

okie dokie. thanks a mil for your help! ray: later :wave:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:grin: I don't know if I helped much, but you're welcome


----------

